# Help me find my Vizsla's litter (born October 18 2012)



## gunnmeister (9 mo ago)

Hi all,

I apologize if this is in the wrong section- I am new here.

My family and I adopted our vizsla in the fall of 2016- long story short, we haven't been able to track down his litter. We have no way of contacting the original family to find out his origins (they abandoned him.) We adopted him and the foster family believes he may have originated from Canada.
Our vizsla is very large- the foster family referred to him as a "field vizsla" due to his size.
We would love to buy a vizsla puppy from the same breeders/family line.
As far as we know, he was born on 10/18/2012.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

No Canadian litters listed for that date, but this might be a good starting place: Vizsla Database

Edit: It may also be worth contacting the Canadian Kennel Club. I just glanced through their site and didn't seen an easy way to look up this info, but presumably they have records they could search for registered Vs with that birthdate. 

Good luck!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Tried one more idea. OFA tests. Similar results as the Vizsla Database and seemingly no CKC registered dogs, but here you go: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search...&birthday_end_month=12&birthday_end_year=2012


----------



## gunnmeister (9 mo ago)

einspänner said:


> Tried one more idea. OFA tests. Similar results as the Vizsla Database and seemingly no CKC registered dogs, but here you go: https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search...&birthday_end_month=12&birthday_end_year=2012


Thank you so much! I will try these out. I really appreciate the reply, I want to find who bred him


----------

